# rockoflex



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

hi ppl

anyone had any luck using rockoflex? 

if you have any pics of what colours it comes out ect would be great thanks




cheers

chris


----------



## maarup (Jan 17, 2013)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i used it on my recent build, however for me personally it lead to few problems. not the product itself, just covering it 100%, making it thick enough (you want it to be thick like peanut butter). i wouldn't use it again, but thats because i didnt get on with it, this is a thread it was used on and it looks awesome and was a big influence on myself

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/944120-dart-frog-exo-build-pic.html


----------

